

Ask HN: OpenStack/StackOps at Hetzner (or similar hosting provider)? - agilord

I'd be interested if anyone had a firsthand experience with OpenStack / StackOps installed on dedicated server hosting, e.g. Hetzner or Server4You?
======
agilord
I've found this description so far (German):
<http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/OpenStack>

It is a basic start, but not too much.

------
sheraz
You should take this question over to <http://webhostingtalk.com>

